# ebrake engages foreward only... not backword



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a really steap driveway. I typically back up just because it is easier to get in and out of the car without fighting with the door. Well today I did just the opposite because I was gonna put it in the garage and do an oil change. I tightened the nut on the ebrake handle, I believe it was 10mm and was easily able to reach it by pulling up the ebrake rubber boot. Used a deep socket and extension.

I noticed that even after tightening it, car car still rolled backwards. So I back down the driveway, turn arround, and back up the driveway. Ebrake holds perfect.

I know nothing about drum brakes. Never had a car with them so I need to be schooled since we share the same style ebrake setup as the Corvette with it being a drum style.

Why does it not let my car roll foreward but will let my car run backword?


----------



## cgronewold (Jun 18, 2010)

I have the same problem ever since I upgraded to the 06 brake set up.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm still on my 04 setup, aftermarket pads and rotors, I wouldn't think it should effect anything.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

can you tell if both sides are engauging? mine wasn't so i had the same problem.

when you pull the rotors off, you gong to notice (at the very bottom) a self adjusting device. this will self adjust the brake shoe so the engauges at the same pressure even as they get worn down. basicaly it works like a little ratchet, ratching out every time it gets worn down a little bit more.

i had to bend out the little metal part the holds the correct adjustment, and i had to clean up the screw and groved washer cuase they where frozen in place. 

i will tell you it's a bi of a pain to get it installed once you pull it out, so pay very close attention to how it comes out.

this solved my problem of rolling backwards in the driveway. also when your driving aboubt 5 MPH (any faster is kinda dangerous) pull up on the ebrake and use it to slow down. do this in forward and reverse, it will help that self adjusting device get adjusted to where it needs when you first reinstall it. i did it about 5 times and it tightened right up.


----------

